#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-20
<cjohnston> itnet7: are you ok if I change the assignment of Teams to rename their display name to follow a display name standard to the entire team in the blueprint?
<itnet7> cjohnston: sounds good to me. I was thinking of doing that too
<nigelb> 0
<nigelb> bag
<nigelb> bah!
<DammitJim> why can one not have a username with a dot?
<mhall119> dots cost more
<DammitJim> dipping dots do
<Shadowchaser> hello all Got a little question for someone 
<Shadowchaser> Anyone chatting? Question is can you use a 16 gig flash drive and install ubuntu directly to it like a hard drive 
<Shadowchaser> Any one ?
<Shadowchaser> Anyone from Pensacola  or the panhandle of Florida
<Shadowchaser>  Ok hello all
<mhall119> hi Shadowchaser 
<Shadowchaser> hello mhall119
<Shadowchaser> Sorry mhall119 was away from computer
<mhall119> no problem
<Shadowchaser> So mhall119 I am kinda new to ubuntu but what I have seen I really like its really cool
<Shadowchaser> right now I installed it on a flashdrive just as you would a hard drive and its pretty quick little lag but not much at all
<mhall119> cool
<Shadowchaser> running on foxconn d42s mini itx mother board with 1 gig of ddr2 800 ram  pretty responsive .
<mhall119> 800MB isn't much ram, are you running Unity?
<Shadowchaser> oh no its 1 gigbite of ram 
<mhall119> ok
<Shadowchaser> Unity is the interface on 11.o4 right?
<mhall119> yes
<Shadowchaser> ohh no im using 10.04 I really like it havent tried to upgrade yet
<Shadowchaser> ok nice chatting with you mhall119  
<RoAkSoAx> /./win 3
<RoAkSoAx> argh
<mhall119> win 3 indeed
<cjohnston> itnet7: did you meet the guy from Maitland at UDS who works for Canonical?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-21
<bluebomber> I passed LPIC101 at SELF!
<bluebomber> Woohoo! :)
<ejv> was it hard?
<munz> congrats bluebomber! hard?
<cjohnston> bluebomber: congrats
<bluebomber> Thanks!
<bluebomber> Yes. I barely passed o.O
<dantalizing> morning
<itnet7> morning!
<itnet7> cjohnston: I am not sure if I met the guy from Maitland? What's his name or nick?
<nigelb> dantalizing: ping
<nigelb> dantalizing: do you have comments to add for https://launchpad.net/~dantrevino
<nigelb> argh
<nigelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/668555
<nigelb> today is bad paste day.
<dantalizing> oh i have all kinds of comments for https://launchpad.net/~dantrevino
<dantalizing> thx nigelb 
<itnet7> ROFL
<dantalizing> nigelb mhall119 i have a question
<dantalizing> oops meeting
<dantalizing> bbl
<nigelb> sure
<nigelb> hehe
<dantalizing> nigelb: mhall119 so.... why is some of this stuff not being hosted on something like Google App Engine?  Besides the burning desire to run *on* Ubuntu, and the NIH syndrome, it would be cool to get some of the built in scalability/reliability from GAE.
<dantalizing> GAE runs some django-like bastardization
<nigelb> dantalizing: well, mainly because of private data.
<nigelb> the sponsorship data is private and internal to Canonical.
<dantalizing> kinda flimsy, but it was more of a rhetorical question. i didnt figure they'd want to move. and i'm certainly not in a better position than others to determine the "right" way to architect thier stuff
<dantalizing> just seems like a good alternative
<dantalizing> and probably cheaper
<dantalizing> less ubuntu win though
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> but this way we have people who have access to that machine
<nigelb> since I've never used GAE, I don't know what kind of access we get when deployed to it
<dantalizing> definitely not physical or remote access, but thats kinda the point
<dantalizing> throw your app up, scale it
<dantalizing> anyway ... just throwing it out there
<nigelb> I don't think we've ever had scaling problems
<nigelb> Most of our issues were that some things are just wrong.
<nigelb> almost all of summit is code hacked together, and then someone prays that it runs
<dantalizing> thats the only way to fly
<nigelb> Until recently, we didn't event write code for it until a few weeks before UDS ;)
<dantalizing> i heard mhall119 was gonna put an api u
<dantalizing> up
<nigelb> Yeah, I talked to mhall119 about that last night. But realistically, it might not happen this cycle.
<dantalizing> because he's a slacker
<nigelb> nah, because I'm the summit guy now
<dantalizing> oooo
<dantalizing> nice
<nigelb> and I've got too much on my plate to write an API too in the next 4 - 5 months
<dantalizing> congrats/good luck
<mhall119> yeah, nigelb was gonna add an API
<mhall119> not me
<nigelb> If I can find the time, definitely, I'd love to have it.
<dantalizing> it should be a requirement for all webapps
<nigelb> It would be nice to subscribe to sessions and have notify-osd notify you when the next session is due
 * mhall119 hates Mono
<nigelb> </dream>
<nigelb> mhall119: why are you working with Mono?
<mhall119> nigelb: can't you do that with the ical + (evolution|thunderbird)?
<mhall119> nigelb: attempting to write a quick Tomboy plugin for pastebinit
<nigelb> mhall119: personalized icals are hard aren't they?
<nigelb> mhall119: Ohhhh, nice
<mhall119> nigelb: summit already has personalized icals
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh.
<nigelb> mhall119: In which case, I can tick that dream as "fulfilled"
<Shadowchaser> hello all 
<Shadowchaser> got a few questions to ask anyone kinda new to ubuntu so still on learning curve  
<Shadowchaser2> Hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-22
<mhall119> anybody know how to get the public ssh key from connectbot on android?
<mhall119> woot! IRC from my phone!
<RoAkSoAx> thats all already been discussed at UDS
<mhall119> not by me
<munz> hi mstrgforc7 
<Shadowchaser> hell all 
<Shadowchaser> just updated to 11.04 kinda dont know about unity 
 * mhall119 might need to bring poor zoopster some BBQ
<zoopster> mhall119: did you call?
<zoopster> ah
<zoopster> yea
<zoopster> good bbq mhall119?
<mhall119> better than Purina
<mhall119> zoopster: ^
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-23
<dorgan> Hey guys I am not sure if this is something ubuntu specific but i am using convert_tz in mysql and there are utilities that create the mysql entries from /usr/share/zoneinfo it seams that the PST timezone isnt in there
<dorgan> any ideas why?
<mhall119> we voted California out of the Union, nobody told you?
<nigelb> dorgan: Is there no US/Pacfic?
<dorgan> ahh i found it
<dorgan> US/Pacific is there
<dorgan> but EST is there as well...why is there no PST?
<nigelb> Like mhall119 said, you were voted out of the Union :P
<nigelb> dorgan: Is there PST8PDT for you?
<dorgan> yeah
<nigelb> dorgan: there ya go, PST too :)
<dorgan> yeah but thats PST8PDT
<dorgan> which i am sure is the same time zone but shouldnt there be a PST
<nigelb> probably worth filing a tzdata bug upstream
<nigelb> dorgan: technically, having EST and PST is wrong</pedantic>
<nigelb> Because EST changes to EDT for some parts of the year and so does PST and MST
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-24
<dantalizing> morning
<jamalta> Morning.. hows it going?
<cjohnston> jamalta: !
<jamalta> Hey :-)  how's it going?
<cjohnston> good.. you?
<jamalta> Not too bad
<dantalizing> hey jamalta 
<mstrgforc7> munz is on
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-25
<Shadowchaser> hello all 
<munz> mstrgforc7: hey!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-26
<Shadowchaser_> Hell
<mhall119> it's not quite that hot
<mhall119> close though
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> evening nigelb 
<nigelb> I just woke up.
<nigelb> Sigh, my body is temporarily living in EST.
<mhall119> temporarily as in the last 2 years?
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> no, as in the last 3 days
<nigelb> mhall119: woah http://naomiatkinson.com/
<nigelb> try makin the windw smaller
<mhall119> neat effect
<nigelb> I want to do some html5 stuff on my website, but I havent found the time
<mhall119> me either
<mhall119> I want to make readfeeder's UI awesome, but that's a lot of work
<mhall119> when a little HTML made it fast and clean
<nigelb> have you seen html5boilerplate?
<mhall119> nope
<nigelb> its pretty cool. they have done the base css and js for your site to work on all browsers from ie6 to ie9 and most firefox versions 
<nigelb> chrome of course doesn't have versions ;-0
<nigelb> ;-0
<nigelb> ;-))
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> I give trying smileys :P
<mhall119> you  should go to sleep
<nigelb> its only 8pm, way to early
<nigelb> 8too*too
<nigelb> okay, I need more time to get used to the flexible keyboard
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-18
<ropetin> ntop
<ropetin> Note to self: don't second guess which window is next in the screen rotation
<maxh> ropetin: Could be worse. You could be giving a presentation and show everyone porn.
<ropetin> maxh: true, nice positive thinking there
<ropetin> I have IM'd my domain password to my entire teams chat room before now :/
<ropetin> Turns into a race to see who can reset it first :)
<maxh> Really easy is accidentally giving your nickserv password to a chat.
<maxh> Just one miskey and you have .msg nickserv identify OHSHIT and get banned.
<ropetin> :D
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-20
<ShawnR> so in a few years, maybe OEMs will be selling Linux (hopefully Ubuntu) as the norm? http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/12/06/20/049229/microsoft-to-pc-and-tablet-makers-youre-not-our-future
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-21
<maxolasersquad> ShawnR: A future where one company does the hardware, the OS, and is the gatekeeper of the software is not very exciting to me. I'm very surprised to see Microsoft trying to clone Apple's business model. They have historically had two different business models, and Microsoft has historically been the winner.
<maxolasersquad> I'm still reluctant to pass of Microsoft has being able to enter into the tablet/phone market. They have a lot of money and influence. I believe that in time they could gain the critical mass necessary to become a viable player.
<ropetin> They have the potential, but they will be unlikely to succeed in my opinion.  They've been through things like this before and they are never able to seal the deal
<ropetin> Windows Phone 7 is apparenty pretty good, but unless they go heavily after the BlackBerry market, they don't really have a position
<ropetin> Also, make -j48 is AWESOME
<maxolasersquad> ropetin: I think going after the blackberry market is exactly how they will succeed. They finally have a solid product, and meanwhile Blackberry fans are going to have to find an exit strategy very soon, and Windows phones and tablets are probably a good fit, culturally speaking.
<ropetin> +1 to that, but I have a horrible feeling they will ignore that market and try to go after iPhone users
<ropetin> And that will never work
<maxolasersquad> Oracle is accepting $0 in damaged from Google for its /ingringement/.
<maxh> ropetin: There's still a blackberry market? :P
<ropetin> maxh: yup, but slowly dying.  Which sucks on some levels
<ropetin> I have a blackberry for work, and it does exactly what it needs to do
<ropetin> No more, no less
<ropetin> Of course my personal phone is Android ;)
<DammitJim> anyone got a Galaxy S2 from T-Mobile?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-22
<dantalizing> morning
<ropetin> Mornin' back
<maxolasersquad> Mornin dantalizing 
<maxh> 'Bye all. See you in a week.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-06-17
<dantalizing> morning
<raub> Hey
<dantalizing> yall are quiet
<raub> They might be busy watching tumbleweeds roool by
<govatent> that actually sounds like fun
<dantalizing> govatent: how've you been?
<govatent> hey dantalizing . I'm doing alright. Been working a lot. How are you and the family doing? it's been ages! I really wanna take a trip up north to see everyone. I think the florida group needs a meetup again. We've been fairly active here in miami. 
<dantalizing> cool
<dantalizing> good idea
<dantalizing> lets do it
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-18
<Volkard> Hello hello.
<mhall119> hi Volkard 
<Bryanstein> zoopster, pint
<Bryanstein> ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-19
<zoopster> hey bryanstein...was away last night...I'm back now ping me when you're around
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-20
<Volkard> Hello
<balloons> happy friday, I mean furday, I mean bring your dogs to work day, to all of you
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-21
<Volkard> you too balloons 
<Volkard> what are you doing today
<Volkard> its aalready saturday here btw
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-15
<ahoneybun> balloons: hello
<balloons> greetings ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> balloons: we are on our way home and were wondering if you wanted to hang out for a bit
<ahoneybun> We are making a stop at a Fries
<balloons> Fries?
<ahoneybun> Frys
<ahoneybun> Electronic store
<ahoneybun> Since we'll be driving by Jax later today
<balloons> ahoneybun, there's a fry's in jax?
<ahoneybun> Georgia
<balloons> anyways, I think we're just a bit far to meetup. It's 2 hours for me to get to i-95
<balloons> ahoneybun, you driving into Atlanta?
<ahoneybun> No we are heading back to Florida
<ahoneybun> Just wondering 
<balloons> ahoneybun, lol, ok just confused about where the magical fry's is. I thought the nearest one from here is Atlanta. Anyway, enjoy fry's. I love microcenter, hopefully it's close
<balloons> that is, hopefully fry's is similar to microcenter.. because they are awesome
<ahoneybun> Still think it is to far to meetup?
<balloons> ahoneybun, if you were coming down i-75, sure
<balloons> otherwise sadly no, it's a long drive to i-95 for me
<ahoneybun> Deluth Georgia
<ahoneybun> That's where we are
<balloons> nice. That's 6 hours from me ;-)
<balloons> you guys going to be home today? heh
<ahoneybun> Maybe
<ahoneybun> Lol
<ahoneybun> BTW ping me cuz I'm on my phone atm
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-16
<balloons> ahoneybun, you make it home?
<ahoneybun> yea 
<ahoneybun> thanks balloons
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you guys either drove slow or got a late start
<mhall119> I hit Jax by 2pm, and we stopped in savannah for lunch
<balloons> I've no idea how you made it back on time to S Florida, when you were in North Georgia at 5 yesterday
<ahoneybun> mhall119: we took a detour
<ahoneybun> to Geogia to see a landmark
<ahoneybun> woke up at 10 am or so yesterday, grabs some stuff in town, went to a landmark in Georgia, then drove all night till morning mhall119 and balloons
<ahoneybun> also Frys
<balloons> ahoneybun, so I could have hung out with you in my pj's at like 2 am eh?
<ahoneybun> sure lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: also I think JB moved me to the Linux Unplugged show
<mhall119> ahoneybun: moved you?
<mhall119> I thought we were all just live-streamed in a special show, not part of any regular one
<ahoneybun> live-streamed yes
<ahoneybun> the final copy, np
<ahoneybun> *no
<ahoneybun> in the released version they said that they have other interviews for the Linux Unplugged show
<mhall119> oh, ok
<ahoneybun> damn the d.u.com site is off
<ahoneybun> really hard to login
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is there any apps that have hit 1000 downloads?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm about to hit 1000 downloads for uBeginner
<mhall119> ahoneybun: some of the default installed apps have had over 10k downloads (updates)
<ahoneybun> of course ok
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it looks like the top non-default, non-coreapp is mzanetti's Tagger, which has had over 7500 downloads
<mhall119> that's also been in the store for a while
<mhall119> I don't have an easy way to see stats of users though, just downloads
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> Within the next two weeks I'm going to do a Ubuntu Hour
<mhall119> ahoneybun: uReadIt, which has been in the store almost since it's it opened, has less than 1000 users and only 1300 downloads, so you're very close to that
<mhall119> ahoneybun: awesome \o/
<ahoneybun> have to get a hold of someone and use their network
<Nothing_Much> that was quite a jittery live stream
 * Nothing_Much is still confused about snappy vs click packages, still thinks that snappy's for system libraries and click is for apps and stuff
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: snappy is next-generation click
<mhall119> it does everything click did, plus more
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-17
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/sphinxcontrib.youtube
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-19
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I found a nice coffee shop for Ubuntu Hour, just need to call them and see if they would be up for it
<ahoneybun> Who is in South Florida?
<mhall119> you are :)
<ahoneybun> other then me XD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-20
<Nothing_Much> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/should-ubuntu-phone-ditch-debian-for-android Avoid doing this please
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-23
<mhall119> Bryanstein: hey, are you around? Wondering if there's going to be another fossetcon this year
<ahoneybun> mhall119: not this year, as I've heard at SELF
<ahoneybun> he just moved to Orlando and is very tired
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-19
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://lists.debian.org/debian-hurd/2017/06/msg00017.html
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://protonvpn.com/
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> VPN service provied to ProtonMail Plus users
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm curious how to use those VPN settings in android
<floridagram> <KMyers> It would depend on how they implement it, (L2TP, IPSec, OpenVPN or a Dedicated App)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well for Linux it uses OpenVPN in their docs
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but GNOME and not KDE
<floridagram> <KMyers> If it used OpenVPN, the Desktop Environment wont matter (Just the instructions to configure it would vary slightly)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea that part
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> as the network manager gui for gnome has an edit to add vpns
<floridagram> <KMyers> Honestly the built in one for Gnome has a lot of limits. It does however allow you to easily import a .ovpn file - It does not have the ability to set the VPN as "Always On". I use the old network manager package for that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> right ther you go
<floridagram> <KMyers> To be honest, that is actually something much easier to setup in Linux then Windows (even though on Linux, you must install a few extra packages)
<floridagram> <KMyers> On Windows, it is a pain
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm all the tuts about openvpn are using their app
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but I want to use the settings in android
<floridagram> <KMyers> There are several OpenVPN applications for Android. I personally use OpenVPN Connect
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but the UI is still HOLO f
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.blinkt.openvpn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ahh now that looks better
<floridagram> <KMyers> It has some cool features - it allows you to exclude certain applications from the VPN, can start on boot and can add a quick tile
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice, that first one would be Netflix as they don't like vpns
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thanks @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<roaksoax> N/win 8
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> finally got the ProtonVPN to work on Plasma
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - There is a new update to MyGlass - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.glass.companion
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Um
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Whoops
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I see June 19 on mine :p
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn.. The dates are all over the place. Mine has June 12th, yours sees June 19th but the old version number (3.5.0 vs 3.5.8)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> But yours is June 12 and a higher version.  I have no idea what is going on.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm a level5 local guide now!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Got free Google stuff
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers how often does Amazon Prime Now restock?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I was going to grab a case but their out of it now
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, No clue
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ahhh I see they have it again
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I'll be by later to see if we can get that mirco sd card to work
<floridagram> <KMyers> I thought you said it was the reader
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think it's the converter
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> plus kinda want to use Prime Now for something
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just need to find something to reason that $20 limit
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-20
<floridagram8> <KMyers> I hit 10TB of Upload
<floridagram8> <ahoneybun> Hollyyhell
<floridagram8> <KMyers> In 7 days
<floridagram8> <ahoneybun> I don't hit 1tb in a month
<floridagram8> <KMyers> Well, really in 5 days as I was in North Carolina part of the time.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-21
<floridagram> <KMyers> Please don't hurt me but I am really starting to like emerge more and more each day. Apt is great but emerge is also pretty nice.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> emerge?
<floridagram> <KMyers> The package manager for Gentoo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> apt is not perfect of course
<floridagram> <KMyers> Apt is binary based, Emerge is source based. Of course a lot can go wrong with sourced based but for some things, it is great
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> are you running gentoo somewhere to test that?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know linode and such support vps with it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Something like that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ohhhh right the chromeos is gentoo based
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> got it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers Hector @Ivoriesablaze @AbMind Underground Coffeehaus this saturday
<floridagram> <KMyers> Also @Panzer_III
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> right can't keep track of the daniels in my life lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://ubuntu-fl.org/events/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yeh, there are 4 that I know of
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 4?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> dman
<floridagram> <KMyers> Siva, Your Roomate, @Panzer_III and Daniel Citrin - But I have not seen him in a while
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers with Canoncial/Ubuntu using GNOME now maybe they would sponsor a hackathon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> in Florida
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> My roommate?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> no mine
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, @ahoneybun 's
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Ah
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Re read it. Nevermined
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> woooww https://twitter.com/AndroidPolice/status/877574120334008322
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Version now looks to purchase Virgin Mobile.
<ahoneybun_> mm can't get the bot to work on the new server
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-22
<ahoneybun_> test
<floridagram-bot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @FloridaGramBot hi
<ahoneybun_> test
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Welcome to the Ubuntu Fl LoCo Telegram group. Telegram <-> IRC Bot active
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> now that
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> that
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> back
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> guess still doesn't work
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-23
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What am I looking at?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Something omitted from glxinfo?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm glad Linux is network friendly :D
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> well, more telnet/ssh/term friendly
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But networky too!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I walked into my living room and saw this. It was almost too adorable
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> No moving them.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It looks serious.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/killing-floor?hmb_campaign=killingfloor_freegame_2017
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ackack -- new BSPWM is shite
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Arent all Tiling window managers?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, I guess i depends on your use case. I enjoy when they don't needlessly remove awesome features AHRMHMRHMR BSPWM
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Just ouf of the blue - they removed the floating toggle
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> full screen toggle
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> re did all mod flags for window manipulation
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and just fucked the config over
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> :\
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Sitting in cinnamon atm
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But eh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I haven't ran a DE in so long now I have to play with them all.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> With cinnamon atleast, you can sorta tile
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Win up down left right
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> will split into quarters of the screen, which is nice.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> while working with limited screen real estate - they work best
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> aka, 1 monitor
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Was nice to have GNS3 up in the back
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> hit a toggle switch so that all NEW windows would spawn in float
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> so terms for routers wouldn't get all gross and cover up GNS3
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and toggle off as needed
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but newppp
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> they borked it.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just dislike trying to re-establish an already established work-flow.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm realizing over time I'm becoming an old man who's resistant to change.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://cash.me/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> for those missing the Google Wallet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers ^
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, To be honest, wallet still works fine for me. The balance transfer to my checking account is almost instant (1 minute on average)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/23/mac-malware-2017/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea but this lets you get a real card too
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> that you can make funny designs on
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Mac Malware is growing exponentially
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, A real card that does not earn any benefits for me. I really only used the Google Wallet card to allow me to control my spending by transferring a weekly allowance for my "bullshit spending fund".
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Right
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I find it much more fun these days to simply abuse credit card reward points by funneling all purchases through a cash back credit card and paying off the balance immediately. I have not paid a penny of credit card interest in over a year and earn around $40.00 per month in cash back (and a few other nice benefits offered my my credit card company such as 45 day price protection, double the factory warranty and
<floridagram-bot> even a 14 day "theft protection" in the case of one of my cards). I was missing out on all of this with wallet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Of course the key to this is dicipline
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> For my game to work, I proxy between $2,000 and $3,500 per month through one of my cards on average. But at the same time, I must pay the balance in full to avoid paying interest on that.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Dangerous game there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Indeed, one slip up and I would be paying the credit card companies, not the other way around. In my case, they are actually paying me. I have been doing pretty good
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My last credit card bill was actually a credit for $37.00 🤣
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> chase keeps trying to get me to increase my credit lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Aside from helping your credit score, it is useless for my game unless it has a nice cash back program. My discover is 1-2% cash back on all purchases and 5% on certain categories (wholesale clubs and home improvement stores this quarter - eating out is the next(
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've been avoiding using it as I want to pay it off
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Understood but one of the things that have a huge impact on a credit score is credit to debt ratio
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The trick is not to overspend if you get an increase
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> rather have it at a place I can pay it off if I need to/want to
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They give you a shovel hoping you dig yourself in deeper, and most do. You can use that same shovel to fill in the same hole
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm aiming to kinda do this: http://imgur.com/BsrnVOO
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> not the white with blue tho
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Agreed. I have always preferred darker colors
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I ordered the black bumper
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> should be here today
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> and I bought Portal
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun  as long as you're not using it, increasing your limit increases your credit score
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> There is a factor of credit used/credit available
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have enough available that I could put a new car on credit card.  So the banks want me to finance through them rather than card.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - System76 just released the mask stl file
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yep saw it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers a auto dealership takes Bitcoin in Miami
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's cool
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> $300 in Bitcoin to get your car out of the service center?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> RansomWare 4.0
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The dealership takes it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damnnn
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> HAHA
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hahha
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-24
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ubuntu Hour - Fort Lauderdale - Ubuntu Florida LoCo Team (Hollywood, FL) - Meetup … https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/240944893/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Reminder
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - are you coming?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> no, i need to keep my knee up this weekend, i was looking forward to it, though, but my knee has been feeling strange and i don't want to risk anything right now 😞
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Why not take the Tri Rail and I will pick you up?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'll think about it, i'll make a decision tomorrow morning
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me cheeseburger
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... cheeseburger?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Mmmmmm
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn autocorrect. Let me know
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> okay
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just want to let you all cheeseburger that I'm working on stuff all weekend but this is one time when I would surely make the journey otherwise.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Darn autocorrect.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Hector http://theblerg.net/post/2017/6/24/action-launcher-3-drops-the-3
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> let me check the train schedule for tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> dammit, i have to be at the station by 11
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers pick me up at around 10 after 12 at hollywood?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Can you take it to the Ft Lauderdale Station?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sure, but then you'll be picking me at either 12 or 1
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 12 is fine
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> okay
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Don't think he has a problem with coffee lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll bring my deck again
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> that will definitely make it worth going down there tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> CAH?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> For sure
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Shittt
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> holy ********
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 10 TBs
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I do like breath of the wild
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> you have it?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nah my friend does and he docked it on my TV
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, ok
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yeah I'll get it later on in the year
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Most likely
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Look at the date range
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Less then a week
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze Hector @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I know. Already on the waiting list
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I didn't get an email about it coming tho, just to let me know when it is here for real
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Once I get it, you guys will automatically get it as well
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> YouTube TV
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Just a few people who are on my family plan
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Oic
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Didn't know the family libraries expanded to tv
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That's interesting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Yup
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> West Palm Beach area isn't on the list, tho
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, As long as you don't mind Miami stuff it won't matter
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Not sure Melbourne / palm bay make that list
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Meh, lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You guys don't have YouTube tv? I thought they rolled it out.  I didn't want to pay for it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It has not rolled out here yet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's not out yet for all areas
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's on my YouTube
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's not out yet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not here
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you click it, you will be asked to join the wait list
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They give you a price too?  It asked me for money last time.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That was 2 months ago.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nope, impossible
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I can live without the additional $15/month.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It's $35
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh, I see they have ESPN and Golf network.  Does that appeal to the type who would want YouTube tv?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They did offer me it previously.  I was totally not interested. Google betas stuff on me all the time.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Who's the demographic for TV?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or just streams the content provider feeds, commercials and all?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It***
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If so, bleh
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The feels when you make something awesome, but you are working on intra-source, not open-sourfe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I know the feeling
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - be ready at ~11:30 so I can make all of my pickups
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - get to the Outdoors World Station
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Is that the airport one?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I think that is the one at Bass pro shop
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I know, but I forget which one has it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Oh
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze great game for a stream I think
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://imgur.com/8OZz5GL
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I think so
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm gonna miss the 11 train
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Do you mind if we're a little late?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh right, trip plannobg
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How late?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Next train here is the 12 and I would get to the first ft Lauderdale station at around 11:55
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I mean 12:55
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Bc, ya know, time travel
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Get on that train.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> the time travel train?
<ahoneybun> that should get rid of that white and silver names
<floridagram-bot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, I want to see how it works. If it does, can you go back 9 years and purchase $5000 in bitcoins. I will give you the cash
<ahoneybun> xD
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yay it worked
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> how about you give me the money now and i'll see if it works or not?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers does that change the time that your coming to get me?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> A bit. But still be ready in about 45 minutes
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ok
<floridagram-bot> * ahoneybun throws book at certbot
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I guess at least ahoneybun.net is https now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm sure if I use aaron.rack1.net and not cloud.ahoneybun.net it would be fine
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> cdn1.rack1.net/adamoutler
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze let me know when on the train.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/23/windows_10_leak/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yay
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Planning to buy Windows source with Samsung Pay?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Thirsty as hell, but on the train
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I'm driving right now.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> So the airport station
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hey Joel, can you show your location with me in Google Maps?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Got it?
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> @ahoneybun keith should be at your house around 10min
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Alrighty
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Here @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry, had to get gas
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze get off on the Cypress Creek station
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ETA 20mins
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Cypress Creek? Okay that's the next station
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Get off there
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> (Location, lon: -80.15028, lat: 26.201859)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I'll see you shortly.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Please use the west parking lot, I cant really get to the other side right now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ok ETA 4MINS
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://office.kmyers.me/index.php/s/kMstaWn91RLFiQ5
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-25
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> took my watch off at 8:30am and it's at 52% @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> mind printing this @KMyers https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1693028 ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Easy. Color?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> got an orange?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will check when I get home
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I have the orange like ubuntu color of paint so if black can work
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> sorry to add another thing but: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1078033
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I know it's made for the HTC M8 but I'm sure its not super hard to make it fit the 6P?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-18
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Does anyone here know of a programmable macro keyboard for Android?  I'd like to have some phrases that take just 1 button to enter.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 1-button types a complete sentence.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Google Reportedly Working To Add Windows 10 Support To Pixelbook … https://www.fossbytes.com/google-pixelbook-windows-10-support-altos
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, Mayyybbee hacker keyboard?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I personally find no use for this, quite happy with ChromeOS
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Who gets a Pixelbook to use Windows 10?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It is honestly a very nice (yet expensive) machine that would be able to run Windows very well. I also see no reason why someone cant use Ubuntu/Debian/etc on it as well to replace ChromeOS.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Chromeos is a very stripped down Linux. So getting to do more Linux things I can see that. But at the cost of the Pixelbook. You could just get a Windows machine if you intend to run Windows
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I will disagree with you a bit as ChromeOS is really not a stripped down version of Linux, in fact it is a fully featured distribution and may even have more features than many other distributions.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://www.humblebundle.com/books/programmable-boards-books?linkID=&mcID=102:5b27eef86caf4e516afb87f9:ot:57fd240bb42ee742d1df457d:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018_06_18_programmableboards_bookbundle&linkID=&utm_content=logo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-19
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Aaaaah this bundle is for me 8D
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> AVR Programming, FPGA, and Bluetooth have my eye..
<mhall119>  62
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The meaning of life is 42 mhall119
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yup, that's why I tagged you on it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In fact, it should have just been called the Judd Jackson bundle
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XRRSmZH7CM&feature=youtu.be
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-20
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Today is national FreeBSD day https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/national-freebsd-day/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Too bad it could not celebrate as it was in a jail
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers So.. looking at LFS
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You called it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://bsd.slashdot.org/story/18/06/19/2327212/openbsd-disables-intel-cpu-hyper-threading-due-to-security-concerns
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-21
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers OpenBSD is supposed to be one rock hard system, to the point of paranoia and back
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But they do seem to be on the right track if it's security one wants
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Could I bother you to print a desktop pencil and sd card holder like I saw at your place? I thought that was really neat
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sure
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Woo!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://lars-lab.jpl.nasa.gov/JPL_Coding_Standard_C.pdf
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - what color did you want that pen holder to be?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @All - I seem to have a surplus of filament right now so I will be running a few 3D prints this weekend. If anyone needs anything printed, let me know. I will do it pretty cheap.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-22
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I need a loofa holder for my shower, but I'm having problems printing anything on my 3d printer.  can you print my loofa holder?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Shoot me the STL
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers It's going to mount to the wall and hold my loofa and it has 2-decorative loofas built in.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What do you think of my design?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a masterpiece but didn't I see that same loofa holder on your nightstand last time I was over your house? Did you break it already by being too rough with it?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My wife and kids are away right now.  I'm planning to put that in the shower and see what my wife has to say.  I don't really need it printed, but my 3D printer does need serious attention.  If you'd like to print it for me, I'll buy your sushi.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Um, I am not sure how she will react
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nor am I.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They will be away for the next 2 weeks.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What is the price on something like that, usually?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I normally just load it into simplify 3D and put the average cost of filament in.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Carbon fiber black!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I do have some of that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://www.facebook.com/events/1750962948304960/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler If I studied the Linux kernel at all, would that preclude me from ever being able to work on the BSD kernel?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Nope
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It occured to me when I started reading through https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/5037be168f0e4ee910602935b1180291082d3aac/kernel/power/suspend.c
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh hey that looks fun
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh that's sunday!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm game :)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also I'll probably be going back to NC next month, not sure if by car or plane though.. I'd like to take my car but I'm kind of scared to drive those roads
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I may be up to going in August to see the nephews. Maybe if you can wait a few weeks, we may be able to carpool.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm if I come up again in august maybe I can just take a short plane trip
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What city is your cabin in, I wonder what the distance is from my brother
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Clyde
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Its about 4 hours from my brothers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not too bad
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll get you a more accurate pinpoint sec
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Does anyone need any desktop (3.5 inch hard drives)?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Unix and Linux are different source.  Linux was a totally separate implementation
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They look similar but act very differently internally
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - find a model that will work for you on Thingiverse
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Weekend 2 of no wife and family around.   It's a staycation.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Pants optional week
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - Your Loofa Holder print has been started
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2563109 Challenge mode?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> j/k I'll look for a real one X)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, I would be afraid to print that one without making some cooling mods to the printer for the overhangs
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hoorays
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Special request, this sd card holder -> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2392224
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1779319
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I could use one of those as well
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Those two please!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Make it 3.  I'd like one.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah it looks really useful
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just print the F out of it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> After I finish the current print
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thank youuuu keith!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-23
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - the model for the pen holder is badly broken and unprintable. It seems like the author spent more time embossing the logo on the bottom than making the walls solid
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @RazPi Oof I'll find another one, sorry about that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, NP. I am doing the SD card holders made now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sweet!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Are you going to the Tates thing tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Want to take the Tri Rail down
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah that'd be fun, @Ivoriesablaze what are your plans tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Not sure yet
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I figure tates for an hour or so and then whatever after that
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> What Tate's thing?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Huge comic book shop with a tabletop gaming thing next to it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> tates is having an event tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm on call, so i'd have to drive
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Are you on call today too?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What do you do again, Joel?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://tatescomics.com/Events/community-park-and-swap-summer-edition/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> network ops tech at a data center
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's right.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Can you ssh in and do work remotely?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yes, but some things require me to go there
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> like if a power supply goes or something
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh. Yeah.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> as much as i'd love to fix hardware remotely, we haven't gotten to that point yet, lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Found you an organizer https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2822600
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> We need more robots
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> agreed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I think this one should be easily printable? This is the one I pick https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:902924
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Very easily printed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> And this is just neat https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2089134 but can't think up a use yet, I don't think I have anything that would fit in the drawers
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so far it's been quiet, so fingers crossed
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Some of these people appear to do their 3d printing with a potato.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> french fries!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  That would allow far too granular control.  I could 3d print better with a French fry than what these people are doing.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My potato printer needs new pneumatic fittings. I bought the wrong ones.. anybody want to buy at cost or a little below? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073TTWWN1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Are those pneumatic fittings or are they actually plastic fittings?  Since pneumatic specifies pressurized air.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just had to replace mine a while ago because the Bowden tube kept coming out.  That was a multi-day fiasco because I couldn't find the original part.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah I'm going through that now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think it would've fit another 3D printer but the da vinci jr is... special
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> But I did an upgrade on my filament retainer.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I might have that black one depending on the screw side
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to take keith up on the upgrade project soon as I can
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Turn my da vinci into a normal printer xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> might need to buy a new extruder
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What part do you need printed
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What's wrong with it?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I can help
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Thank you *_*
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Just this https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:902924
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also in carbon fiber if inclined
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> honestly any color is fine though
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Sorry, I was asking Adam.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh np
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I have Carbon Fiber loaded now. Doing the SD Card Holders in there as welk
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I don't.  Just my custom loofa holder and the sdcard holder.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, The loofa is done
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers, PICTURES
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Ummm... I did a time lapse. I will render it later
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I was just saying I upgraded my extruder due to need for a new Bowden tube fitting.  It took a lot of work.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Heheheh.  That will be awesome to see.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ooooh..   how good are you at 3d printing?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have a few hundred marbles and I tried to print this about 7 times.  Each time I failed.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1385312
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's big and will use a lot of your plastic.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Thanks, @Ivoriesablaze .  Got it.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> np
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Got what?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Money for ram.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I think I owe it to Kieth.  Do I owe @KMyers  something?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i think, other than being on call, i'm good to do something today
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so there's nothing going on today?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Tomorrow's the event
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i gotta drive just in case of a call, but i don't see why i can't go
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ok, I might go dwon to tates with you, what time you up usually?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> the tate's in boynton?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ft lauderdale
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> gotcha
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers you in?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry. I am in. Fell asleep
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Alright over there?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I woke up pretty early today, sleepy msyelf
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have been sleeping erratically today to check on the prints I am running
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey don't let my print screw with your sleep schedule D: if its wobbly or doesn't come out that's alright!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I was also running off other prints
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi - can you guys come down early. That way we can hit it before it gets too hot. It opens at 9
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> like how early?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 8 ish, we can meet up for breakfast before going
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> if judd can get up, then sure
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I might be up in time, I woke up around 6:30 this morning
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> so can shoot for a pickup around 7?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> or 7:30
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> hm... if it's ft lauderdale, i'd still say an hour buffer, shoot for 7
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> how long is this thing?... actually, what is it specifically?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @RazPi, This
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-24
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So... I have decided that I am going to upgrade my main printer to take 4 materials at once
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's beautiful  *_*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No stringing at all
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That is gorgeous af
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is not perfect but it's not bad
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am going to be doing a mod next week to allow for 4 different colors and materials
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't wait to use that and the sd card caddy
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> for all my pi-work
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I will literally be RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll own up to my name
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> aaaaah! sweet!!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi and @Ivoriesablaze - setting my alarm for 6:30. Let me know when you are awake
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will find a place close to Tate's to meet up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze need anything printed before I turn it off for the night
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> One sec
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nothing too big unless you want to follow me home after. It needs to be a Max of 5 hours of printing
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> a couple of these?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1618293
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> when i saw a couple, i mean that's two prints being pictured
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> say*
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> cool
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> thanks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Color?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> blue?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi grabbing gas then heading there
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers you up?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Is @RazPi up?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> <Judd> yes we're in our way listening to Ikea!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me get ready
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - your print failed. Filament jam
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's about 1/2 of the issues I have with my printer.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, What's the other half?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The other half is partial jams, I think. I don't know why but I'm lightly printing some layers.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> On the MPSM, There are pretty much no issues except operator error.  My FLSun keeps messing up and randomly printing lightly or jamming.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> There's a sticky point in the print head when I retract more than 5mm.  So I keep retraction to 3.5mm.   that's fine.  But then it prints lightly on random layers.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @kmyers where do you want to meet up for breakfast?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am running a bit behind. Can you find a place near to Tate's and shoot me the address
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sure I’ll look
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What do you guys use for retraction speed?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I am on my way out the door. I will give you my settings later
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.  Should I go to Tate's?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Looks like a fun place.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you want. They open at 9
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Its 30 minutes from me.  So I'm going to do a few things before I head out.  Is that when you guys will be there?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sounds good. We're going to meet up for breakfast
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.  Let me get ready now then.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey guys we’re like 15 minutes from ikea, I say we go there after Tate’s for food and Jonathan Colton
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sounds just like something you would say. Where are we meeting for breakfast?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> We’ll wait for you at Dublin donuts, I don’t think there’s anything in walking distance after that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Dunkin
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It’s across the street from Yates
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm 28 minutes away
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Okay. I'm about 10 minutes away
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Close by there’s Dutch pot Jamaican, metro diner, and Golden Corral
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My vote is on the Jamaican Dutch pot
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Golden Corral after that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Let's do the Dunkin Donuts. I don't think it's a good idea to have Jamaican food this early
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.zomato.com/miami/the-dutch-pot-jamaican-restaurant-north-lauderdale/menu
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok xD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Golden Corral probably has some pretty good breakfast
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Golden Corral is ~8usd for breakfast
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> IKEA for lunch no matter what
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What does it say? I'm currently driving so it's impossible for me to read that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Eight dollars
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ish
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> For breakfast?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes, for Golden Corral
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But no matter what my heart belongs to ikea for lunch
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm here. Where is everyone?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Golden Corral … 7401 W Commercial Blvd, Tamarac, FL 33319 … (954) 623-6400 … https://goo.gl/maps/tpCvJyy66dP2
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi / @AdamOutler I am at Tate's
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers we’re here too
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> On my way back
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm back, where are you all?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> At the water fountain
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> To the left side past the hall outside gates if you’re facing Tate’s
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Outside Tate’s
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> He actually found a battletech game
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> We are at Ikea in parking lot
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am inside
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where are your?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi @KMyers everything alright?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 5 mins away, had to get gas and hit every light on the way back
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am scared
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I can't wait to see her reaction
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's the manliest holder I could ever hope for.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  Can you print this in ABS? https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2915959
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. Will check to see if I have red ABS
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-06-19
<suryajagtap> $CC -I include/ frame_buf.c lib/libmpi.a -o test_hifb
